

Ketamine could help treat severe depression - CaptainZapp
http://www.sciencerecorder.com/news/party-drug-ketamine-could-help-treat-severe-depression-researchers-say/

======
001sky
Link to the original paper. There seems to be a growing body of published work
on this subject.

[http://jop.sagepub.com/content/early/2014/03/17/026988111452...](http://jop.sagepub.com/content/early/2014/03/17/0269881114527361.full.pdf+html)

